# trouble connecting to the web with mozilla

## Doomsed

when I am hooked up to the network only by eth0, neither firefox nor thunderbird can connect to the internet, but they both work fine if I am connected to wireless.

other apps: portage, skype, empathy; all work fine over the ethernet

I have tried remerging.  that didn't work.

I was initially using the custom-optimization USE flag, so i removed it and remerged. No luck

I tried the binaries.  they did not work either

I tried epiphany, and it has the same problem.

so now I am stuck using Ubuntu instead of Gentoo if i want to use the internet

----------

## drwook

we probably need a little more to go on, for a start what do you get by way of error(s)

----------

## Doomsed

FIREFOX:

Firefox can't find the server at www.goodsearch.com

    *   Check the address for typing errors such as

          ww.example.com instead of

www.example.com

    *   If you are unable to load any pages, check your computer's network

          connection.

    *   If your computer or network is protected by a firewall or proxy, make sure

          that Firefox is permitted to access the Web.

THUNDERBIRD: 

Alert box "Failed to connect to server mail.umich.edu,  Failed to connect to server pop3.live.com"

EPIPHANY:

“www.google.com” could not be found.

Check that you are connected to the internet, and that the address is correct.

If this page used to exist, you may find an archived version:

    * in the Google Cache

    * in the Internet Archive

SHELL:

there are no errors when I initiate these from the shell

the problems persist in a when I chroot from Ubuntu into Gentoo but only for the Gentoo  instances

----------

